# XFree 4.3 vs Xorg

## vmc

Neste momento tenho o XFree 4.3 mas estava a pensar em migrar para o Xorg. 

Algum de voçês utiliza o Xorg? É estável?

EDIT

--------

Dado que tenho o XFree 4.3 instalado + gnome 2.6, é fácil migrar para o xorg-x11?

Penso que não deve haver problema (para além do ficheiro de configuração) pq apenas estou a trocar de servidor X mas nunca se sabe...

----------

## mamsbrl

Tenho usado a bastante tempo sem nenhum problema, a instalacão foi super fácil. Eu ainda estou usando a configuracão do XFree86, ainda não tive tempo de configurar para o XOrg

----------

## fernandotcl

Pra mim está igual ao XFree. Nunca travou nem nada. Somente tenho um problema com o amsn que não funciona, suspeito que seja o problema do RgbPath to XOrg.

----------

## vmc

Já me convenceram  :Smile: 

```
emerge unmerge xfree

emerge xorg-x11

mv /etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

(o último passo era opcional mas não há nada como limpar a casa...)

Está tudo a funcionar  :Very Happy: . Incluindo o amsn.

Já que estou nesta onda de servidores, já alguém experimentou o freedesktop.org (aka kdrive)?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *vmc wrote:*   

> Já me convenceram 
> 
> ```
> emerge unmerge xfree
> 
> ...

 

Não se esqueça de:

```
emerge -i xfree
```

 *vmc wrote:*   

> Está tudo a funcionar . Incluindo o amsn.

 

Bom, agora eu tenho que caçar o motivo do amsn não funcionar...

 *vmc wrote:*   

> Já que estou nesta onda de servidores, já alguém experimentou o freedesktop.org (aka kdrive)?

 

Já. É muito bom, impressionante visualmente e na economia de recursos, mas a estabilidade ainda deixa muito a desejar. Teve uma  thread sobre ele por aqui.  :Wink: 

----------

## vmc

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não se esqueça de:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mas pq é importante fazer o inject do xfree? 

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teve uma  thread sobre ele por aqui. 

 

Ok. Vou dar uma leitura. Obrigado.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *vmc wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> Não se esqueça de:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Porque senão no primeiro update de qualquer aplicação gráfica o XFree vai ser pedido para ser instalado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

Também já migrei para o xorg. Honestamente tenho mais 10 fps a jogar  :Laughing: 

Sobre o freedesktop.org tal como fernando disse, e os threats que li aqui no forum, ainda anda muito beta.

Tó

----------

## NatuNobilis

Se o Xorg está funcionando tão bem, por que ainda está como ~x86? Essa era a única etapa que eu estava esperando para instalar o Xorg, e estou ficando cada vez com mais água na boca  :Razz: 

----------

## vmc

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *vmc wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> Não se esqueça de:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Não é bem assim. A maioria dos ebuilds já vem com dependências de execução (RDEPEND) preparadas. Exemplo:

RDEPEND="|| (x=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 x11-base/xorg-x11)"

Portanto o --inject não é necessário. De qq forma para evitar surpresas eu costumo utilizar a opção --verbose e --pretend antes de fazer o emerge de qq coisa.

----------

## NatuNobilis

No Xorg, o xterm vem separado do servidor, é? Que curioso...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *vmc wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *vmc wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> Não se esqueça de:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bom, quando eu estava instalando o Gentoo, eu comecei com o emerge do XOrg, depois eu fiz um "emerge -pv gnome-light" e estava listado o XFree. Então, resolvi o problema injetando o XFree. Em vários tópicos esse inject é listado como necessário.

O que realmente poderia resolver o problema era considerar o XOrg como um virtual de X11. Assim os ebuilds poderiam depender em um X11, não em um servidor específico.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> No Xorg, o xterm vem separado do servidor, é? Que curioso...

 

Pois é, eu acredito que essa maior modularidade contribui na velocidade dos lançamentos. Com isso, uma atualização no xterm seria independente de uma nova versão do servidor.

----------

## To

Eu tenho a maquina toda em ~x86 e não se queixa. Vai uma grande diferença entre as versões de teste do gentoo e uma versão de teste de um determinado pacote (entenda-se a versão das pessoas que desenvolvem esse software).

Tó

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> Se o Xorg está funcionando tão bem, por que ainda está como ~x86? Essa era a única etapa que eu estava esperando para instalar o Xorg, e estou ficando cada vez com mais água na boca 

 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

> Eu tenho a maquina toda em ~x86 e não se queixa. Vai uma grande diferença entre as versões de teste do gentoo e uma versão de teste de um determinado pacote (entenda-se a versão das pessoas que desenvolvem esse software).
> 
> Tó
> 
>  *NatuNobilis wrote:*   Se o Xorg está funcionando tão bem, por que ainda está como ~x86? Essa era a única etapa que eu estava esperando para instalar o Xorg, e estou ficando cada vez com mais água na boca  

 

É, na verdade, pacotes realmente instáveis são masked não pela keyword ~x86, mas sim pelo packages.mask. É seguro ter um sistema ~x86 na maioria dos casos, visto que se o pacote foi efetivamente lançado, ele foi considerado estável pelos seus desenvolvedores.

Eu acredito que o Gentoo está até demorando demais em colocar o Gnome 2.6  e o XOrg como estável. Eu acho que o único problema nesses casos seriam ebuilds com bugs.

----------

## Kobal

E o consumo de memoria ram ?

Ele realmente e baixo com o xorg ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> E o consumo de memoria ram ?
> 
> Ele realmente e baixo com o xorg ?

 

O XOrg não é muito diferente do XFree, mesmo porque é um fork recente. Portanto, se for mais baixo não deve ser por muito.

----------

## vmc

[quote="fernandotcl"][quote="vmc"][quote="fernandotcl"][quote="vmc"] *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bom, quando eu estava instalando o Gentoo, eu comecei com o emerge do XOrg, depois eu fiz um "emerge -pv gnome-light" e estava listado o XFree. Então, resolvi o problema injetando o XFree. Em vários tópicos esse inject é listado como necessário.
> 
> O que realmente poderia resolver o problema era considerar o XOrg como um virtual de X11. Assim os ebuilds poderiam depender em um X11, não em um servidor específico.

 

Sim. Eu não digo q não seja necessário para certos ebuilds. Eu apenas estava a dizer que não vou fazer o inject e assim saberei quais os ebuilds que precisam de ser corrigidos. De qq forma obrigado pela dica.

EDIT

------

NatuNobilis: eu tb tenho todo o sistema com ~x86. E até agora tem corrido  tudo bem...

----------

## To

Eu acho que o Xorg é mais rápido.

Tó

----------

## Kobal

Ok, como instalar um pacote masked ?

Valeu

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Ok, como instalar um pacote masked ?

 

Isso é realmente FAQ. Uma pesquisada no fórum leva a inúmeras dupes sobre o assunto.  :Rolling Eyes: 

De qualquer forma, esse tópico em português pode ajudar, mas está desatualizado. Já esse parece estar perfeito, mas está em inglês.

----------

## Kobal

Blz, valeu, consegui  configurar a VGA com essas dicas. 

Mais agora tou com problema, eu instalei o xorg mais naum consegui entrar na parte grafica, fui voltar pro Xfree a so que me aconteceu 

Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.4.tar.bz2

O XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.4.tar.bz2 nao existe, existe o XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.3.tar.bz2

----------

## fernandotcl

Se você não conseguiu entrar no XOrg, certamente não vai conseguir entrar no XFree também, visto que o XOrg é um fork muito recente do XFree. É melhor manter o XOrg e nos passar seu XF86Config, suas configurações de hardware e seu log do XOrg, para que possamos ver se encontramos as causas.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kobal

Eu to digitando do Kurumin, eu removi o xorg, ja tava compilando o xfree 4.3.0 r6 , voltei a compilar o xorg assim que terminar eu coloco os logs. 

Que estranho o xfree 4.3.0r5 pedir um pacote que nao se encontra nos ftp, ele e marcado com estavel.

----------

## nodeps

eu to pensando em instalar esse xorg

ele e estavel ja? uns amigos me falaro q ele emais rapido que o xfree mesmo mas nao funciona mta coisa nele..

teria como alguem me explicarmais sobre isso?

----------

## Kobal

Funcionou agora, eu achei ele 50% melhor que o xfree e mais rapido, ate agora nao notei instabilidade, mais o fedora 2 ja veio com ele.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> eu to pensando em instalar esse xorg
> 
> ele e estavel ja? uns amigos me falaro q ele emais rapido que o xfree mesmo mas nao funciona mta coisa nele..
> 
> teria como alguem me explicarmais sobre isso?

 

Não confunda o X Server do freedesktop.org com o XOrg:

- O X Server é um projeto novo, baseado no kdrive, e não compartilha código em comum com o XFree86. Visa a implantação de extensões como o composite, que permite janelas sombreadas e transparência real. Ainda está em estado alfa, é comum quebrar, e depende de bibliotecas do XFree86 ou XOrg para funcionar. Consome uma quantidade muito inferior de memória, e, com a excessão da extensão composite com seus glitches, é muito mais rápido.

- O XOrg é um fork da versão 4.4-rc2 do XFree86. É adotado como padrão na maioria das grandes distros devido à conflitos entre sua licença e a GPL. As mudanças ainda foram muito pequenas. A maior diferença de performance seria entre a versão 4.4-rc2 e 4.3. O XOrg é estável, apesar de estar masked por precaução.

----------

## nodeps

correto, mas vale a pena instalar? e leve mesmo  e ta funcionando certo?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> correto, mas vale a pena instalar? e leve mesmo  e ta funcionando certo?

 

Não senti diferença de performance, acho que sou cético demais.  :Very Happy:  Mas está estável sim, pode usar com segurança.

----------

## Kobal

Eu sou tou tendo um problema 

bash-2.05b# emerge -u world   

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 to /

Eu fiz emerge -i xfree ja mais ele continua querer instalar.

----------

## Kobal

fernandotcl, avisa eles desse problema sobre o xfree pedir um arquivo que nao existe. 

O emerge tenta puxar esse aquirvo. 

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.4.tar.bz2

Ele pede o  XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.4.tar.bz2, mais ele nao existe, existe o XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.3.tar.bz2

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Eu sou tou tendo um problema 
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge -u world   
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

De certo o inject foi da versão 4.3.0. Para resolver o problema, isto deve ajudar:

```
emerge -C xfree

emerge -i xfree-4.3.0-r5

echo ">=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## nodeps

qual comando para fazer a configuraçao do xorg?

tem algum xorgcfg --textmode ? ehhehe

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> O emerge tenta puxar esse aquirvo. 
> 
> http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.4.tar.bz2
> 
> Ele pede o  XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.4.tar.bz2, mais ele nao existe, existe o XFree86-4.3.0-patches-2.1.25.3.tar.bz2

 

O servidor não tem mais esse arquivo, e o ebuild não foi atualizado. Pode se contornar editando o ebuild e reinstalando sem checar as md5sums.

É um bug que parece já ter sido reportado.  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> qual comando para fazer a configuraçao do xorg?
> 
> tem algum xorgcfg --textmode ? ehhehe

 

Parece ter o xorgcfg, e existe a opção -textmode. Se isso foi um chute foi impressionante...  :Very Happy: 

----------

